# Port Kembla Harbour 6/1/08



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi All

I will be fishing Port Kembla Harbour on Sunday morning with FishingMik. If anyone else would like to join us they would be more than welcome. With the seas the size they are it might be the only safe place to fish. And with the big seas at the moment it may keep the stink boats at home and we'll have the place to ourselves.

We'll be at Port boat ramp for around 5 - 5:30. Hope to see you there.

Butts&#8230;


----------

